# Starting problems for the Z31



## tigerbone (Apr 13, 2005)

I have talked with many people about older Z31's having problems starting. This, I'm told, is a larger problem on the turbo versions. The problem is that it takes longer than normal to start and once it starts is has trouble running. And don't even think about hitting the gas peddel because the engine will stall. But, once the engine has warmed up, it runs fine. This problem does not happen everytime the car is started. Has anyone found a solution to the problem? I have heard of people changing every sensor and rebuilding the engine and still having the problem. Is a wire or ground gone bad?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

mine is a little iffy on the hot/warm start sometimes. I haven't gotten around to checking it out though...

cylinder head temp sensor and harness are good places to check for cold start problems. http://z31.com/board/read.php3?id=658177&srf=nein 

I think all z31s fall into the category of 'older'


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Warm start problems might be caused by the fuel temp sensor. It's supposed to let the ECU know to spray more fuel to eliminate a possible vaporlock situation. 

Cold start problems might be caused by the coolant temp sensor. It's supposed to let the ECU know to richen up the spray when the engine is cold, just like a choke on a carbed engine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahh my engine is a little iffy too on start-up sometimes for the first 20 or so seconds. Can't expect it to start like a brand new car


----------



## tigerbone (Apr 13, 2005)

*more information*

I have already checked the fuel sensor located in the front. I have a few friends in the area that have gone through many of Z31's and can not find the reason why they do this. We think that it is something within the wiring harness just do not know where to start.


----------

